# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## غسان

[align=center]_ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف هو 

ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اهلا وسهلا بزيكو ... نور الكرسي .. بتمنالك قضاء وقت ممتع .._[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مرررررررررررررررررحبا زيكو 
في البداية لازم تعرفنا عن حالك

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> مرررررررررررررررررحبا زيكو 
> في البداية لازم تعرفنا عن حالك


كيف يعني مها مو فاهم ؟؟؟

----------


## غسان

يعني هويتك الشخصيه .. ال c.v

احكيلنا عن حالك شوي ... ؟؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اه زيكو كيف الكرسي معك 

اول اشي اسمك الرباعي لو سمحت وثانيا شو اكثر اشي بعصبك وثالثا شو اكثر هوايه بتحبها 

 :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):  :SnipeR (37):

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]اهلا وسهلا فيك زيكو 

لي عودة قريبة 
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> يعني هويتك الشخصيه .. ال c.v
> 
> احكيلنا عن حالك شوي ... ؟؟


اوكيه

اسمي زيكو الخطيب
وهاد اسم رمزي مو اكتر
انا بدرس هـ - مياه وبيئه بالحصن
كنت بالهاشمية قبل هيك ...

هوياتي .... كرة القدم والنت والمجاكره

بحب اضل اضحك و بعمل اي اشي عشان اضل مبسوط مهما كان

بحترم المحترم والانسان الغير هيك بعرف اتعامل معه منيح

بس هيك والباقي يسأل

وبكفي ترحيب بلشوا عل سريع بالاسئلة ....

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> اه زيكو كيف الكرسي معك 
> 
> اول اشي اسمك الرباعي لو سمحت وثانيا شو اكثر اشي بعصبك وثالثا شو اكثر هوايه بتحبها


الاسم يا كبير عمره ما دل ع صاحبه ولا عل شخصيه
يعني اذا عرفته او لا ما راح تستفيد اشي
الانسان بتعامله وشخصيته وتفكيره مو باسمه
لانو الاسم مش من اختيار الشخص ....
يعني انا لو بدي اكتب اسمي كان كتبته وما دخلت بزيكو

اكثر اشي بعصبني انو الواحد يكون غبي وما يستفيد من عقله
يعني الله اعطانا اشي عظيم بس للاسف كتير منا ما بعرف يستخدمه

هوياتي كتبتها سابقا ....


مشكوووووور ع المرررررررو عبدالله

----------


## دموع الورد

نورت الكرسي

كيف الكرسي :Db465236ff:  معك؟؟

مرتاح

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> نورت الكرسي
> 
> كيف الكرسي معك؟؟
> 
> مرتاح


 اكيد مرتاح
بوجودك  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هي صورتي


 زيكو وين متصور هاي الصورة :Gbiggrin: ؟؟؟

وينك غايب ومو مبين ؟؟؟؟ :Cgiving:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> صباحووووووووو او مسااااااؤءءء 
> كيفك
> انته حكيت انه تامر نوووع من انوااع غباء الجنس اللطيف طيب برايك انها هيفاء او نانسي .....الخ من الفنانات مو نوع من انوااع غباء الجنس الللي مو لطيف ...
> شي تاني برايك لوكنت بهالموقف "متزوج وعايشه حياه سعيده ومبسووط ع الآخر وبتحب المدام ومو ممكن تتخلى عنها .......وبيوم حكتلك انها كانت على علاقه مع شخص تاني قبل ما تعرفك شوبيكون موقفك وايش رح تعمل ..........
> برايك مين اللي كان السبب بكل مما يلي:
>  ضياااع فلسطين 
>  العراق
>  تفجيرات 11 سبتمر 
> وبما انه دخلنا بالسياسه ،انته بتعد نفسك شخص سياسي "مو بالمعنى" يعني عندك اسلووب بالحوار واقناع الطرف التاني 
> ...


ممتاز 

تامر المشكله انو مش ذلك الشخص الاول في عالم الغناء 
يعني شوفي عمر دياب صوت اجمل 
ريان اجمل من تامر

بس تامر البنات بموتوا فيه والاخرين لا 

اما نانسي و هيفا ممكن يكونوا في القمة حاليا


اذا صار هيك موقف بكون الزوجة في قمة الغباء وهاد الي بحاول ابعد عنه


ذكاء اليهود وغباء العرب

العراق " وحدة القطيع تجعل الذئب ينام وهو جائع "

11 /9 حكومات الغرب وهجومها على الاسلام باسم الديمقراطية وحرية الانسان وحقوقه

اكيد عندي اسلوب بقنع فيه الطرف الاخر بس لازم اكون ملم بالموضوع قبل ما احكي فيه مش من فراغ ابلش احكي

ما حكيت اشي بجوز الصمت اروع لغة

اول اشي بحاول ادرس منصبي ومتطلباته وبرد على عقلي بس

ناس بتخاف من كثير اشياء لانو هيك تعودت ما تعودت عل صراحة
واضيفي جهل الانسان و ثقلفته المحدوده بالحقوق والواجبات

الرجل من صعب يتحمل منصب كبير لانه امانة ....
واعتقادي ان المراة قصرها بيت زوجها
كيف بالمراة ؟؟؟؟

المراة تحكي بالسياسه ان كانت على درايه كافيه بها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Gbiggrin:

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> زيكو وين متصور هاي الصورة؟؟؟
> 
> وينك غايب ومو مبين ؟؟؟؟


تصورتها بالجامعة حتى مها شافتني
صح مها ؟؟

انا شفاف شوي هل ايام

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> تصورتها بالجامعة حتى مها شافتني
> صح مها ؟؟
> 
> انا شفاف شوي هل ايام


 :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99): 
اه هاد زيكو حتى انا مستغرب كيف حطها  :SnipeR (99):  :SnipeR (99):

----------


## رموش حزينه

يسلموووو زيكوووو مبين من اجاباتك انك سياسي .......يسلمووو

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شكرااااااااا للجميع

----------


## بياض الثلج

أهلين زيكوووو ... 

ع فكرة ما حطيت أسئلتي الكتيرة ...  :SnipeR (35): 

حابب أسأل ولا لأ؟؟؟ براحتك !!

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

تفضلي

----------


## بياض الثلج

الله يسعدك ما راح أطول عليك لأنه زهقتك بأسئلتي بس اجاباتك مقنعة وممتعة للعين ويتقبلها العقل...

1- التجاهل ما هو موقفك منه ؟؟

2- الظلم كيف تستطيع تحمله ؟؟ان تعرضت له ..

3- ماذا يدور في خاطرك حينما ترى أنثى باكية ؟؟؟

4- هل تعرضت لموقف تمييز عنصري ؟؟؟ ما رأيك بالتمييز العنصري وبرأيك ما هي الأسباب التي أدت لحدوثه بين المسلمين ؟؟؟

5- أي الأعداد تحب الفردية أم الزوجية ولماذا ؟؟؟ هل برأيك العدد يميز العقل ؟؟ 

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

الله يسعدك ما راح أطول عليك لأنه زهقتك بأسئلتي بس اجاباتك مقنعة وممتعة للعين ويتقبلها العقل...

افففففففف معقول !!! كل هاد انا !!!


1- التجاهل ما هو موقفك منه ؟؟


سؤال مش واضح ؟؟ تجاهل مين بالضبط ؟؟


2- الظلم كيف تستطيع تحمله ؟؟ان تعرضت له ..

الظلم له درجات ..... يمكن للانسان يتحمل بعضها بسهولة
وقد لا يتحمل بعض درجات الظلم ...
خصوصا اذا اتى الظلم من انسان صلحب نفوذ وقوه



3- ماذا يدور في خاطرك حينما ترى أنثى باكية ؟؟؟

بصراحة بدايق جدا ..... ليش ما بعرف بس مش كل الحالات


4- هل تعرضت لموقف تمييز عنصري ؟؟؟ ما رأيك بالتمييز العنصري وبرأيك ما هي الأسباب التي أدت لحدوثه بين المسلمين ؟؟؟

التميز العنصري ... السلاح الذي يهدم الامم ويساهم في انحطاطها
سببه وجود ضعف في المسلمين وتفكيرهم واسس التربيه !!

5- أي الأعداد تحب الفردية أم الزوجية ولماذا ؟؟؟ هل برأيك العدد يميز العقل ؟؟ 

لا فرق ... الحب اسمى من ان يكون لاعداد  :SnipeR (3): 
اكيد لأ ... 


 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]الله يعطيك العفاية زيكو زالله ما قصرت 

وكانت روحك عالية وتتقبل اي سؤال 
[/align]

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حبيبي يا العالي

----------


## دموع الورد

شو وينك من زمان؟؟؟

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

اراقب بصمت

وبصراحة شاهدت 
التوقيع

انت كتبتيه قبل هيك

ما فكرت فيه

بس ربطه بقصة فعرفت انه يحمل 1000000 معنى

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

شكرا زيكوووووو ... كان الكرسي رائع بوجودك :Eh S(7): 
وغدا سيتم الاعلان  عن  ضيفنا الجديد على كرسي الاعتراف

----------

